
Steam Proton for Linux - peter_d_sherman
https://www.protondb.com/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

What is Proton?

"Proton is a new tool released by Valve Software that has been integrated with
Steam Play to make playing Windows games on Linux as simple as hitting the
Play button within Steam. Underneath the hood, Proton comprises other popular
tools like Wine and DXVK among others that a gamer would otherwise have to
install and maintain themselves. This greatly eases the burden for users to
switch to Linux without having to learn the underlying systems or losing
access to a large part of their library of games. Proton is still in its
infancy so support is inconsistent, but regularly improving."

Source Code:

[https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton](https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton)

